# New to the board, help verifying these cichlids, please.



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi everyone!

The wife and I are not necessarily new to cichlids, but we recently started over and bought 2 of each of 3 different kinds. We have former experience with Brichardi's, Convicts (I also refer to this as "rabbit fish"  , and Auratus). The Brichardis imho, although not the most colorful have a graceful beauty to them.

OK, for the fish we now have, I think the one on the left is a Red Zebra (?) and the one on the right may be a Kenyi female. Would you agree with that?









After doing some reading, I think we may have made an error in mixing the Kenyi with the others due to their level of aggression. The other pair we bought are Yellow Labs.

BTW, we have these in a 20gal tank and will soon be adding a 75gal...so separating these shouldn't be a problem fairly soon.

Thanks for the help! I'm looking forward to learning more on this forum!

Rick


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree with your guesses except I'll add the kenyi looks a bit small still so it still might be a male. Kenyi all start out looking like that. Males turn yellow as they get older.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like a decently bred Kenyi, too. Most you see now have way too many stripes and they're pretty irregular.

Looks like that might be a red zebra fry, yeah.

Mbuna aren't pairing fish, so once you get your 75g, you'll want to add 4-5 more yellow labs to the group, and keep your species count low, so you have 3-5 colonies of different fish. If you keep the red zebras and yellow labs together, most likely any fry from both will be hybrid, so don't plan on selling them.

You could keep Kenyi in a 75g as long as your single male has plenty (4+) of females to pick on.


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

chapman76 said:


> I agree with your guesses except I'll add the kenyi looks a bit small still so it still might be a male. Kenyi all start out looking like that. Males turn yellow as they get older.


I see, thanks for the info! :thumb:


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Looks like a decently bred Kenyi, too. Most you see now have way too many stripes and they're pretty irregular.
> 
> Looks like that might be a red zebra fry, yeah.
> 
> ...


Yeah, fry! These guys are about 3/4 - 1".

Good info! Thank you!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the board =)


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Welcome to the board =)


Thank you very much!


----------

